# Superbill for neurology/neurosurgery



## RHENZ06ily (Jul 5, 2011)

Can someone help me or send me an updated superbill/charge ticket for neurology/neurosurgery. I am new at this billing area and i need to update our charge ticket and i needed to mirror out something. please email me if you have any. thanks in advance.


Karren 
RHENZ06ily@yahoo.com


----------

